# I have some reading to do....



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Why do I need whole food supplements? 
Lorrie Medford C.N (Ok, not directly related to dogs but from what I hear from my friend that loaned it to me talks about the ingredients that make up our vitamins coming from China so dog related in that way)

K9 Kitchen Your dog's diet: The truth behind the hype
Monica Segal

Purely Positive Training - Companion to Competition
Shelia Booth (actually I read this back in 2005 but gave my copy to a friend)

Schutzhund Obedience - Training in drive
Sheila Booth w/Gottried Dildei

_*Whew*_ Guess I know what I'll be doing on my next vacation besides visiting my mom!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

READING!!!! I love to read anyway and it seems most of my reading any more are dog training books!


----------

